# My Puppy Met Kikopup (Emily Larlham)!



## GLiO (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife attended a Kikopup training seminar in Luxembourg this weekend. She took our puppy, Sherlock, and they both had a lot of fun! Emily (Kikopup) used our little guy for a lot of demonstrations and he did great. I so wish I could've gone, but work got in the way.





















This photo highlights the accidental matching shirts they were wearing, lol.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very exciting. Your wife and pup are lovely. Sorry you had to miss it! I love kikopup's videos.


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

How exciting!!! :clap2:


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

That... is AWESOME! So jealous.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

So clever, lovely pup. Shame you had to miss them.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice pictures! Is it weird to be jealous of a dog? Sorry you missed the opportunity to meet Emily, but hope your wife shared lots of great tips.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Great photos. Sounds like lots of fun. Sorry you had to miss it.  I would love to go to one of her seminar's.


----------

